# New concrete much dark than the old



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

New and old will always look differant. As far as the finish, all depends on how it was done. There's at least 3 differant ways they could have finished it.
Without being there or at least a picture the concrete guys on here would be just guessing when try to make suggestions.


----------



## jeh (Mar 20, 2012)

ok, tha


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The concrete looks brand new. Wait for it to cure and dry out more. Wait at least 28 days and see what it look like then.


----------



## jeh (Mar 20, 2012)

will it have the same look of having stones in it and turn the same color?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Let it fully cure (as stated). The color will lighten up.

Its not going to be the same "exact" color and detail-finish .... as the old, worn, aged, exposed and walked-on concrete. 
I think your expectations are not very realistic.

Example: http://www.ehow.com/how_8684754_darken-new-cement-match-old.html



> ....not every company uses the same formula, or even the same ingredients. Even contractors in the same area may use different brands. Because of this, new or replacement cement will almost certainly not initially match the tone of the older cement. There are some ways to artificially age and darken new cement, *but matching 100 percent is difficult*....


 
FWIW - I have a standard clause in all my contracts that state that same point, for a variety of finish materials (No way to guarantee that new - will exactly match old. In somer instances, the only way to match is to go all new). This helps to manage expectations.


----------



## jeh (Mar 20, 2012)

ok, so what can i do to help blend it a little better in the interim? I have heard muriatic acid can help weather it but don't know if this would change the color?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Also, if you make the patch match the old while it is fresh, then it will no longer match when it ages.


----------

